# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Universitair Ziekenhuis Leuven (Gasthuisberg)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Universitair Ziekenhuis Leuven (Gasthuisberg)
Herestraat 49
Leuven 

Bezoek de website van Universitair Ziekenhuis Leuven


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Universitair Ziekenhuis Leuven.*

----------


## gerard48

Mijn ervaring in het UZ leuven is zeer goed. Redelijke afspraken op 1 dag, bv. 4 stuks. Verder met gehandicapten parkeerkaart gratis parkeren in een hele etage voor gehandicapten. ( Vind je in Maastricht nergens.) Peroneel zeer vriendelijk.
groet Gerard.

----------

